# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى التوفى=حلى معتق

## مريم المقدسة

بـسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

أقدم لمنتداي الـغالي أحلى حلى سويته وأعجب الجميع

حـلى الـتوفـي ( حـلـى مـعـتـق )

المقادير:

2 علبة بسكويت الشاي
حليب سائل لبل البسكويت 
2 كوب حليب مجفف 
2/1 كوب سكر 
1 قالب زبده 
1 علبة قشطة

للـزينة : 

2/1 علبة حليب مركز 
7 قطع جبن كيري
قليل من القهوه الفوريه ( النسكافيه )أوشكولاته سايحة

الطريقه:

- تغمس قطع البسكويت بالحليب السائل ثم تصف طبقتي بسكويت في صينيه مستطيله وتوضع في الثلاجة. 
-يحمص الحليب الباودر حتى يصبح لونه ذهبي . 
-يخلط السكر مع الزبده والقشطة بخلاط الكيك ثم يضاف اليه الحليب المحمص ويمزج جيداً ثم يسكب على البسكويت وتوضع في الثلاجة. 
-للزينه يخلط الحليب المركز مع قطع الجبن غي خلاط الكيك أو الكاس حتى يصبح خليطا متجانسا ثم يسكب في الصينية على الخليط السابق ويرش عليها النسكافيه أو الشكولاته السايحة
( الهيرشي ).
- اني حطيت الاثنين شكولاته و عليها النسكافيه المذوب مع قليل من الماء .
توضع في الثلاجه حتى تبرد تماما ثم تقطع وتقدم مع القهوه . 

وهـذي الصـور

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]


جربوه وعطوني رايكم
وبالـهنا والعـافـية على قلـبكم
ولاتنـسوني من دعـائكـم
منقول

----------


## ليالي الخبر

مشكوره اختي على هالوصفه ..

كتبتها عندي وانشاء الله بطبقها...

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو غاااليتي مريم المقدسه
ع هيك حـــــــــلى شكله جنااااان 
تسلم يدينك حبيبتي ع النقل الراااائع 
ويعطيك العاااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديدك 
بنتظاااار جديد اكلاتك الشهيه دوووم 
دمتِ بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تسلمين  ليالى الخبر وفروحة على المشاركة الحلوة
 تحياتى

----------


## ايات الروح

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/pTj62078.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلموووووووووو
يا غالية
على الوصفة الحلوووة

يعطيك العافية

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مشكورة على مروركم الحلو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امممم حلى شكله جنااان ولذيييذ..*
*يالله سويه وانـتظر نصيبي منه لاتنسيني ...*
*تسلمييييين خيتو مريومه ع الطرح الحلووو..*
*لاعدمنا جديدج ...*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ولا يهمش شدى اشيل ليش طبق  ومشكورة على الرد الحلو منك

----------

